# sanki kayak sporunun helikoptere bağlı olarak yapıldığı



## rupertbrooke

Could anyone translate the following for me on the same subject?
Helikopter kayağı tanımına katılmam mümkün değil zira "sanki kayak sporunun helikoptere bağlı olarak yapıldığı" anlamını çağrıştırıyor.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

It isn't possible for me to agree with the definition of "helicopter skiing". Because it is connoting that  "as if skiing is being practicing in attached way to helicopter"

I hope my translation is correct.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks but do you mean 'it isn't possible for me to add to the definition of "helicopter skiing" because it makes sense [anlamını çağrıştırıyor] 'if skiing is practised dependent on a helicopter' ?


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Yes I mean so,I guess I couldn't express well. Here is the situation : There is a definition about "helicopter skiing" but this person doesn't agree on this definition because it make sense that "skiing is practised by fastening skier to the helicopter with a string (or rope).  

I hope this time I could express well.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Le bambin mignon: I think I'm getting the meaning now.


----------



## Reverence

"Anlamını çağrıştırmak" means "to imply". That "sanki" over there somewhat ruins the otherwise decent structure of the sentence, however.

_Kayak sporunun helikoptere bağlı olarak yapıldığı anlamını çağrıştırıyor _(It implies that skiing is done while tied to a helicopter.)
_
Sanki kayak sporunun helikoptere bağlı olarak yapıldığı anlamını çağrıştırıyor _(It's as if it implies that skiing is done while tied to a helicopter.)


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Çok çok teşekkürler Reverence, benden çok daha iyi ifade ettiniz.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks as always, Reverence, for your excellent explanation!  I fully support le Bambin mignon's comment. Can you also tell me why kayak sporu is in the genitive case? Is it because the meaning is 'of-skiing its-being-done? Is this normal in this sort of sentence?


----------



## Reverence

I thank you both!

Yes, the reason for the genitive case is the nominalization of the verb "yapılmak" into a gerund.

Skiing is done ... : Kayak sporu, ... yapılır.
that skiing is done ... : kayak sporunun ... yapıldığı


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Reverence. I'm glad I seem to be making some progress but how to do this in conversation is a different matter.


----------

